# Why did you buy your Yak



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Was it because it was cheap, looked good, had heaps of storage, or because it came with a set of steak knives.
What was the main 3 reason you just had to have it.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

My Espri was cheap for a new yak, it looked good to me and it suited what I wanted to do.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

needed a form of exercise after i destroyed my knee playing football, and i love fishing.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I wrecked my shoulders by riding into to many tree's when I was racing Down Hill Mountain Bike, the last straw was when I dislodged a collar bone and almos broke my neck for the second time, so I thought that kayaking would be good to build up the strength in the shoulders again.

Got into surfing my first kayak (Ventura) and then figured out that I could fish of it. After a while my missus got me my Tempo :lol:


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 24, 2008)

I needed a craft that will mount on my vehicle & still permit a caravan on behind.
I enjoy fishing for bream & flatties in shallow areas.
The Tempo 11 will carry a decent payload with properly designed provision for a leccy.
I hope I still feel the same down the track.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

1,price
2,layout(large hatches, large well behind seat, large cockpit)
3, convenience (in stock- no waiting, picked up from factory)


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just liked the layout of the quest as soon as I saw it. Saw just about every possibly fishing kayak available on the same day, and the quest was the last and best one I saw. Everything just seemed "right" with the quest, so i bought it there and then and took it home that same day. No regrets at this stage, although I reckon i'l upgrade to a revo in about a years time


----------



## Papasmurf (Dec 16, 2007)

because it would get me where the fish are, is a good way of combining fitness and fun, and it was $200 and came with backrest, and 2 paddles, one of which is worth $150. :mrgreen:


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> I wrecked my shoulders by riding into to many tree's when I was racing Down Hill Mountain Bike, the last straw was when I dislodged a collar bone and almos broke my neck for the second time, so I thought that kayaking would be good to build up the strength in the shoulders again.
> 
> Got into surfing my first kayak (Ventura) and then figured out that I could fish of it. After a while my missus got me my Tempo :lol:


gonefishn did you race downhill?! I do, yay, got the youies race coming up soon , what bike did you have? or still do?

hmmm 3 main reasons....
-i couldn't get a boat
-i love fishing
-i loved the look, feel and the price of my yak


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I bought it cause it matched my car and camper trailer. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

mine was a fantastic price for the type of yak but i still maxed out my credit card to get it!!!!! :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Because i wanted another kayak that would handle rough water , the TK1 is not good at that , and the sea kayak is a bitch to fish out of


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Because it was red :twisted:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Because I got cheese grated when rockfishing and my girlfriend found out how dangerous rock fishing can be.
Once the scabs had healed, I thought about ways to access the same fishing spots off Clovelly but safer.
Didnt know about this site, the multitude of craft available or what would be best for me. Had read Billybobs Noosa reports however.
I just bought the widest (err, most stable) one I found.

It was always just about the fishing for me, but now I really dig the kayaks also.

cheers Dave


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

beardys said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > I wrecked my shoulders by riding into to many tree's when I was racing Down Hill Mountain Bike, the last straw was when I dislodged a collar bone and almos broke my neck for the second time, so I thought that kayaking would be good to build up the strength in the shoulders again.
> ...


Still got it a Giant AC1 fully beefed up :twisted: . The last race I did was at the You Yangs great track (love the 10ft drop and big jump at the end :twisted: )I got 10th in the Vic Sports division I was stoked with that. Just had to many close calls


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought an AKA Venturer because I wanted to get access to a particular creek (Still haven't fished it!)

Bought a Prowler after trying the venturer on open water and reading on this site, what a great yak Prowlers are. Still waiting for that to arrive.

Now I want a Viking Profish (I think) because looking at the photos of it, I like everything about it. Will be eagerly reading every report on the Profish that gets posted.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## squib (Mar 23, 2008)

The most important thing for me was a very stable platform that hod good storage and was an excellent fishing platform. I had to sell my boat about four years ago  and have been trying to get a kayak for three years. Finally got my outback two weeks ago after testing about five different kayaks  . After fishing in my new yak yesterday for five hours I now realise that I would not go back to having a boat :lol: . I love the stealth factor :twisted: as well as the ease of just throwing the yak on the roof and going.

Three reasons:

Stability
Hands free paddling (dry, easy, efficient, and great for fishing)
Storage

Regards

Squib


----------



## anyyakildoo (Feb 28, 2008)

i bought my yak because it was cheap and already set up for fishing


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

1: Because it was ready to fish, rod holders, more attachment points than you can poke a stick at.
2: Because it was a tried and tested design and the only bad thing I had ever seen said about them was they are a wet ride[Which I found out on my first paddle doesnt apply to someone who weighs 65kg, which is exactly what I suspected.] I get more wet from paddle drips thanks to my dodgey paddling :lol: 
3: Because I liked the look of them, no real explination, just do.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Because I could.


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought my kayak because at the time I wanted to be able to fish on my own. Prior to this I owned a Canadian-fibreglass canoe. It required two people to lift the thing.
I went to B-Line over at Hornsby, They had the Perception Spectrum Plastic, and a fibreglass kayak,can't recall the name. Anyway I test paddled both , and even though the Perception was heavier ,it was more comfortable, had a rudder system, would handle the lakes as well as the river more comfortably and provided great storage. My decision, in my own mind, proved to be the right one. 
I will keep this kayak as long as I am able to paddle, even though I am now ready to move onto the Hobies with the Mirage drive system.

regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought my yak because I couldnt afford a boat at the time.......

Now I have a boat as well......it looks great on top of the camper trailer.......but unless my better 0.5 is coming I still always take the yak! 8)


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I chose the Loon because it was a shiny green camo colour, had an awesome big cockpit forward and aft for storage, handled the chop well and gave a dry ride, was easy to modify for fishing/camping, wasn't too big on the car, not too heavy to lift, and I can actually sleep inside it.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Mick,

Mate I agree, If I could I sure as hell would too!! I know the little buzz ya get from catching a fish on something you made/tied yourself, it must be great to paddle around catching fish in something that started as bits of wood in ya shed. If I had the knowhow, gear and work area I really dont know if I would have brought a plastic yak, some of them look pretty good but for me they cant match wood, I just wish wood knew how much I like it because when I try and work with it, it hates me :shock: :lol: ....give me a mig anyday :lol: :lol:

Buying a handmade yak doesnt quite have the same appeal to me, which is some of the reason I went with the pre rigged plastic options.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I got my first yak because I was tired of the crowded rails on sportfishing boats.

I chose the Malibu X-Factor because:

1. Excellent deck layout/mounting options

2. Unmatched hull access/hatch layout.

3. Great load capacity

4. Fast and tracks well for a large kayak.


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a stinker but decided to get a yak as It is easier to launch on your own.
Less maintenance and running cost too.
The idea of getting a bit of exercise while fishing was good as I don't do much because of crap knees.
And it was on special when I was cashed up.

Future plans is have it sitting on top of a camper trailer behind my 4by, then "I'm set to just up and on a whim"


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Very interesting idea for a topic 

I bought my tempo because it was massive, I love the storage, especially the hatch on the front left of the seat, and it came set up for fishing.

It was the first kayak that really said "wow" when I entered this hobby, and I love the weight it can carry.

Cheers

Kristian


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Like most people I got my outback because I never used my stink boat as it is too hard to launch etc on my own. I work weekends so could never go fishing with mates, so I needed something solo. I considered a cheap tinny, but after finding this site, my mind changed overnight.

While the outback is fairly awkward to get on and off the roof racks, (I can still lift it above my head to do so, but I will need to set up a better system soon) I wanted something very stable as I hadn't been in a kayak since I was a teenager. After testing it, I never looked back, and now with all the little mods I have done to it, it is the ultimate fishing platform for my current needs.

I would say within a year I will buy a revo or adventure (for offshore fishing), and keep the outback for my son or when I want to go into tight areas.

Beer.


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

I have had a fishing boat (I can't bring myself to call it a stinker - she's too dear to my heart) since 2001 and a couple of years ago I was out at Palm Beach reef and saw a bloke fishing out of a kayak. It was one of those light bulb moments - 'Of Course!!' Since that moment I have been fighting with myself trying to figure out how I could fit in working, being a parent, training for Ironman Triathlon and going for a fish with my Dad/Mates whenever I could - and having a fishing Yak. Something had to give - exit Triathlon, no regrets.

I was all set to get a swing (Billy Bob's website is the best advertising I have ever seen) but then saw the hobie questand thought it looked the goods. the fact that it was from a local dealer also made a big difference to me as I like to support local businesses and you get more support if you need to go back for any reason. The build quality seemed excellent and the value was there compared to the swing. I am really happy with it but considering gettting a rudder - so far so good!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In late 2005 when I ordered my Swing, the gun yaks then were Swing, P13, and Scupper Pro and after some thought settled on a basic Swing 400 so I could do all my own fit out ...although many later designs have now come on the market, to this point I have no regrets on the boat as she has measured up to my expectations [solid, roomy deck space to fit out, and slippery through the water, and feels secure in a blow] and would happily buy another if required


----------



## shogun (Dec 9, 2007)

Initially I sold it as an "engagement present" from my fiancee that I paid for :roll: ... I mean I could have bought several kayaks for myself otherwise... :shock:

I started getting excited about Kayak Fishing watching some daring guys paddle out of Dalkey Harbour south of Dublin in the middle of the Irish Winter. It was wet, cold and very windy but it still looked like a heck of a lot of fun. I started researching the sport - predominantly on this site and a couple of others. Then I bought a couple of great books on the sport off Amazon. Came back to Australia and bought my Yak after reading lots of reviews and trialling a couple of models. It was always a toss up between the P13 and the Elite for me and I decided th P13 based on the lighter weight and hence ease of carry and the fact most features are the same. As a newb to the sport I have been well satisfied with the mango monster but time will tell whether i upgrade.


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

I was looking at getting a boat but the costs started to get out of control the more research I did. For the sort of fishing I like doing most, a kayak was the next logical choice.

The Loon caught my eye early on when researching yaks, and that's what I ended up getting after tossing up between a few SOT's. The shop I bought from had a 15% sale on last winter, so I got the whole kit in one go. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

The steak knives, of course! 
The main reason I started using Hobie mirage kayaks (have owned a sport, outback, revo and adventure) was because of a shoulder injury that simply won't go away. I can paddle, but don't like to rely on doing so exclusively - thats how I injured my shoulder in the first place. I will add that of the various colours available to me, I chose 'safety orange' for my latest yak for fairly obvious reasons. I often get asked by casual observers if I'm afraid of sharks. I always answer 'no... but I am afraid of idiotic boaters' which is why I go to some lengths to make sure I'm visible to them.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

i origanally had a hobie sports and bought it beacause of the mirage drive for the exercise side to strengthin my lower back and as soon as i relized you could go off shore fishing in them i bought a revo its the best thing ive done for my lower back

cheers mik


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I bought mine because it's the most underated kayak on the market. Fast, stable, yet very manourvable.

There isn't much that can't be done in a predator, and the storage is massive.

plus, they look tough.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I had the idea of fishing from a kayak a long time ago, but has taken me a few years to get myself into a position where it was viable to have one.

Looked at a few of the plastic paddle yaks and then, on a whim, took the plunge and bought a Stealth BFS sight unseen as it seemed like it would cover my criteria. Figured if I already owned it I would be forced to sort out any remaining issues, which I did. I then followed that lots of injury time.

Had my first paddle last weekend. Still havn't decided if I made the perfect decision, but it seems stable, pretty comfortable, easy to paddle and that huge centre hatch with tackle tray makes my gear easy to get to. So pretty happy so far.

Only issue I can see (which I did consider before ordering) is being restricted by some launch sites. Of course that just gives me an excuse to own another yak. 8) 8)

Rob.


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought mine to get myself back into fishing. I thought about a boat, but thought... hhhmmmm fuel, cleaning, boat ramps, more time etc.....
Then I was talking to Chris (Slider65) and he showed me the "way" i joined this fabulous site, saw some awsome rigs,
decided on a viking, had the money and did a little bit of a "impulse buy" now i have the drama of trying to get out in it. :shock:

Dave


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Q


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

AdrianK talked me into getting a yak. Went with the pacer as it was basic and cheap. Have customized a fair bit, 3 rear end rod holders (flush mount) + 1 scotty up front. 2 new hatches with pockets. Anchor and light set up.
Have had it a year now and caught more fish than out of my stink boat. Know what I want when I upgrade. Bring on the Tackel and Tinny show!!! :lol:


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

I live in Canberra but don't get many opportunities to travel to the coast or trout country under circumstances where I'm free to fish, so I thought I'd make the best of the local lakes, and get some gentle exercise while I'm at it. Absolutely works. Mind you, it lives on top of the 4wd and it's travelled a few thousand kilometres since I bought it at Christmas.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I reckon Rob Paxevanos must have "sold" a few Hobies after the episode on Fishing Australia when he caught a Marlin from his Sport  I had always had the idea in my mind after fishing from my wave ski up at Carnarvon one day in the mid 80s and getting blown away by what I'm pretty sure was a Tuna. I too (like other forum members) emailed Mr Paxevanos and took his word on the Hobies around Sept 06 and had an Outback by October that year. I have since changed to a Hobie Adventure around October last year and I'm very happy with the performance. I really like the hands free fishing that the mirage drive Hobies provide and I'm looking forward to better catches very soon


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

Bought the prowler because I can carry 4 large pro crab pots on it and it was orange


----------

